# Tiny clip of me on the ring...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

... and a vanishing Porsche

http://www.mperformance.co.uk/mook_jezza_mark.wmv

apologies for my line, but that fecking 3 series was seriously holding me up

mook


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nice vid


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Mook - your line wasn't as bad as that "screeching Evo"  

Anyway, I've learned from Gran Turismo 4 that staying somewhere between the kerbs constitutes achieving a good line at the 'ring :chuckle: 

Nice little clip - can't wait to have a go myself sometime - when I grow some balls


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mook, you allways drive with the windows open? . . for the hairstyle:thumbsup:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Didnt you have a helmet on?

Ive never been to the Ring but i'm suprised they let people lap with no helmet.

Window open too lol!

None of that allowed at Shakey or the Pod (even though its a different kind of event), its windows closed and sleeves down, even at the height of the summer.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

leggus said:


> but i'm suprised they let people lap with no helmet.
> 
> Window open too lol!


The Nordschleife is a toll road, not a race track. Normal rules of the road apply.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

moleman said:


> The Nordschleife is a toll road, not a race track. Normal rules of the road apply.


Maybe so Moleman, but its hardly like speed limits are adhered to 

Its fair enough if people choose not to wear safety equipment, was just saying that it wouldnt be allowed here.

All well and good having your car flat out round there, until you stick it into the woods with no helmet, roll cage, window open etc..

Nobody thinks it will happen to them, until it does.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

leggus said:


> Maybe so Moleman, but its hardly like speed limits are adhered to


I understand what you are saying, it wouldn't be allowed here, but I think you miss the point. The Nordschleife is a "derestricted" toll road. No different to doing 180mph on the autobahn with your window down and without a crash helmet.




leggus said:


> All well and good having your car flat out round there, until you stick it into the woods with no helmet, roll cage, window open etc..


Oh, the irony.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The ring is a law unto itself, yes its a toll road, 
but its open to anyone who is brave enough to drive it.


----------



## 8pot (Dec 29, 2002)

This may be complete rubbish, but last time i went to the ring, we were told that part of it had a speed limit, the steep downhill bit that goes over the bridge in Adenau where you can see the hotel and just before where Lauda crashed. Apparently ring taxi slows down there a bit and cars have been known to get pulled. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve only seen speed limits when there have been people working on the track, and they sometimes have cones to slow you down.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Hodgie, next year with your Nur power?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

INVINCEABLE:squintdan


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hodgie said:


> INVINCEABLE:squintdan


I know a great line through Ex-muhle. :chairshot


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ll be following you then buddy.:thumbsup:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

moleman said:


> I understand what you are saying, it wouldn't be allowed here, but I think you miss the point. The Nordschleife is a "derestricted" toll road. No different to doing 180mph on the autobahn with your window down and without a crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony is all well and good..

How many friends have u lost through motoring accidents?

Ive lost three in this country (UK) so dont take the fu*kin irony p*ss out of me please.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

leggus said:


> The irony is all well and good..
> 
> How many friends have u lost through motoring accidents?
> 
> Ive lost three in this country (UK) so dont take the fu*kin irony p*ss out of me please.


calm down!
You've taken it out of context.
He's referring to this....
>>All well and good having your car flat out round there, until you stick it into the woods with no helmet, roll cage, window open etc..

The irony is you telling a guy who has crashed that he thinks it'll never happen to him.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Michael Smith (Biffo) aged 21, killed in a car accident (XR3i) 1986

Nigel Boyle (aged 22) killed in motorbike accident 1987

Stuart Lloyd (aged 37) brother of my very good friend Staffie on here killed on the Isle of Mann 3 years ago..

The point i was making was, it doesnt matter a f*ck if its a derestricted road, wear the correct equipment, because if you dont and have a prang, you are much more likely to be f*cked than if you dont.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry Bean, ive lost friends through crashes, some people havent, just dont want to see or hear about it happening to anybody again

When i see vids of people on the Ring with window open and no helmet i just think its irresponsible.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Bean said:


> calm down!


Ditto.



Bean said:


> The irony is you telling a guy who has crashed that he thinks it'll never happen to him.


Exactly!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Moleman, nobody ever thinks it will happen to them....

This is why safety equipment is important, thats the point i was making.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yep, and as i said mate, I understand that point.

This is the irony...


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Glad you werent hurt mate, the metal can be replaced.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

leggus said:


> the metal can be replaced.


Already has been, with a cage *cough*.

I had a cut on my neck where the harnesses dug in. My girlfriend's nephew - the pensive looking fellow on the right - had a small cut on his head where a stone or bit of glass hit him.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

leggus said:


> Sorry Bean, ive lost friends through crashes, some people havent, just dont want to see or hear about it happening to anybody again


No-one is arguing with you - especially Moleman looking at those pics....

Sorry to hear about your friends, but glad Moley and co all walked away


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys, now Mook is afraid to even reply in his own thread . .:chuckle: 

I think what is basic is that IF you go for a hard run on the ring, be aware that if you hit the walls at 100mph, your car might turn 3 or more times around it self, resulting you, punching with your head, your side window . . . as not many of us have full race seats with head protections or side airbacs, it's a guide line to wear a helmet . . .
As for the open window, no problem, but some friends recently had splittered glass flying trough the car with open windows, as a biker crashed before and exploded his bikes wind shield . . . .

But again no paranoia on the ring.

You are absolutely right Leggus to be carefull at all times, regards for your lost friends, racing is allways followed by the danger . . . . .


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ouch, nasty pic !

Moleman - is that you on the left laughing ? Nutter


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

hodgie said:


> I`ve only seen speed limits when there have been people working on the track, and they sometimes have cones to slow you down.



They have a speedlimit in Adenau,when you come down and see the hotel,where the second entry is,only there,i think 50 or 70km/h,sometimes the police is there and makes nice pictures from you(around 50€ each) .

You need to slow down there,if they want,they can say you are not allowed to drive there anymore on that day,but they normaly don´t do.

@ Moleman: When was that crash?? last year?? 2years ago?? think i remember seeing that car in the carpark in nice condition:smokin: 

Alex


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Snowfiend said:


> Ouch, nasty pic !
> 
> Moleman - is that you on the left laughing ? Nutter


No thats not Iain (Moleman) thats another GTROC Member obviously vey concerned:chuckle: 

He goes by the name Robbie 733.
Be warmed, you`ll get no sympathy from him.

To be fair i expect he was laughing/smiling out of relief, hes a very nice chap really.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dear god, what a debate

driving without the helmet is my choice

until you drive the ring you won't understand

the speed at which cars come up from behind and the way bikers turn in meaning perifferal vision is of utmost importance, and a helmet seriously compromises that.

open window is irrelevant, if i roll it its gonna break anyway

seriously, i treated the track with huge respect and stayed within my limits at all times.


better vid on the road to Adenau...

http://www.mperformance.co.uk/sideways_mook.wmv

its all fun 

mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

incredible

driving with my window open on a track and i get a public lashing

driving like a wally on public roads and not a word:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 



mook


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....I like the sniggering at the end of the vid


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the thing is, for those that know that road, thats the second of two hairpins, and i did the same thing on the first hairpin, without telling anyone.

lol

so they berated me into doing it again, and had walkie talkies to tell me the road was clear ahead of the clio. i miss germany 

lol

mook


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`m glad to see that you enjoyed your time there Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> I`m glad to see that you enjoyed your time there Mook


It truley is heaven on earth. no other way to describe it.

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> @ Moleman: When was that crash?? last year?? 2years ago?? think i remember seeing that car in the carpark in nice condition:smokin:


It was April this year mate.


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice wee clips - gotta Love The Ring (and surrounding roads :chuckle: )

If pottering round The Ring, then no helmet is fine IMO, but I have resuscitated a Civic TypeR driver who barrel rolled his car down the Foxhole, who is now either dead or severely brain damaged, who if he had a helmet on would have walked away without a scratch (hit his head off top of driver's door causing an intra-cranial bleed  )

Anyway, I can't really talk about safety as a driver of a screetchy EVO  :chairshot 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

The Admiral said:


> ....Anyway, I can't really talk about safety as a driver of a screetchy EVO......


Oops, was that one of our own  Well you were screeching, probably pushing it to the limit eh? - and your wide line was due to overtaking one of those tour buses?  

Tell you what, I'll withdraw my comments until I've tried it for myself  

Sorry Rog!


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

No worries m8 - that EVO wasn't mine - this is real screetching: http://www.rog.me.uk/Nurburgring 2006 835lap.wmv LOL 

And I question your comments about staying between the kerbs too LOL 

Unfortunately I binned my EVO at The Ring in August :chairshot , but will be back...










Take care out there...

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> incredible
> 
> driving with my window open on a track and i get a public lashing
> 
> ...



More irony?

lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

in response to The Admiral, I appreciate the wise words, and agree that it is a dangerous place if you push along

next year i'll have track cover, more horses... and a helmet

cannot wait

mook


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

The Admiral wrapped his R32 up thanks to brake failure just recently.. there's a thread and video on Keiths forum, very unlucky incident, because if u watch the vid he was lapping very well before it happened.

IIRC the brake failure was at 120 mph on a straight, very hairy i'm sure, as mentioned before, nobody expects this to happen to them, so best to wear safety equipment no matter where you choose to race


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Not a good year for me 

Maybe I'll stick to 307 testing :sadwavey: 

http://www.rog.me.uk/Nurburgring 307 HDi.wmv

Rog


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

moleman said:


> It was April this year mate.



Ok,then it was this year,im gettin old. Was a beautiful car,saw it at the carpark once,remember the wheels:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> It truley is heaven on earth. no other way to describe it.
> 
> mook


If germany is heaven on earth,i will never visit UK :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice clip, and your car looks nice and tightly set up. :thumbsup:

It's because of exceptions like the Ring that I still have faith in the people of this planet.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> Ok,then it was this year,im gettin old. Was a beautiful car,saw it at the carpark once,remember the wheels:smokin:


The wheels, along with most other parts, are now on another UK 33 shell. Had a few other tweeks done in the process too.

I have already been back to the 'Ring in it - I was there in August when Rog stuffed his Evo - and am looking forward to next years visits.


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

The Admiral said:


> No worries m8 - that EVO wasn't mine - this is real screetching:.....


Yep, that was well screechy Rog  

Sorry to hear about your Evo........AND your 32!!!!!!  You're not having much luck this year are you?

All the best,

Andy


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Nope - not a good year 

Hopefully going over to see the Nurburgring 24hr race in June next year, though 

Rog


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

another angle 

Naughty Skyline - Google Video


----------

